# BBQ cow head?



## tomcat102 (Feb 3, 2011)

Not sure if it possible or if any has ever done it? Any suggestions I only ask cause I can get a head cheap and dont have room to dig a hole but should fit in my smoker. Please help


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Would work just as well. Hmmmm. Barbacoa.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

wrap that bad boy in foil and cook it at 325-350 till its done. I usually cook it in the oven but a smoker will work.


----------



## tomcat102 (Feb 3, 2011)

Gilbert is there anything you add to it spices or veggies and how long do you think it would take?


----------



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

In South America you routinely see cooked cow head outside of a store. It is sliced off on the spot and put on a tortilla. There is a condiment area and you load it up the way you want. All they do is skin the thing and then throw it on a charcoal cooker. By far and away, the best part is the cheek.

As far as cooking time, I think I would use the same schedule as I would for brisket.

Post some pictures when you get it done. Good luck!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

tomcat102 said:


> Gilbert is there anything you add to it spices or veggies and how long do you think it would take?


I use a mix of garlic powder, onion powder, salt and pepper. you can season with what ever you like. one hour per pound is what I go by when cooking them. Its a long cook.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

That's got to be some ugly eating right there.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Bobby Miller said:


> That's got to be some ugly eating right there.


Yea your right, but I sure like barbacoa. Just like someone said little diced onion, celantro, dash of salt, coffee or beer and your ready to go.

Someone suggested posting it, if you can I think that would be great. Also let us know how it came out. I have been wanting to make some barbacoa for a while, in a more traditional mehthod. Let us know if it comes out good. I will give a run too.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Kroger has beef cheek meat. Makes ridiculous tacos and tamales.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I use my UDS smoker to cook beef heads. I leave it in for 12 - 13 hours. Check out video Youtube catfish111000. I have a rub I made, I put a small amout on it. Cooked with charcoil alone and the other time I put some wood chips for that smokey taste. It came out pretty good with the smoke. I do leave it wrap in foil the whole time. I get around 10lb. of meat off a head. Cook the tunge seperate in its own foil. Temp at 200-225. Good luck!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cook it Low and Slow!!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Smoked Cow Head*

After 13 hours on UDM


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

I love me some barbacoa too but Lordy... that pic looks like something from Texas Chainsaw Massacre. Pic looks over-exposed and out of focus and I'm probably should be grateful.  LOL


----------

